# Midwest C.O.D. Member



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought I would post here to notify all the guys that fished our divisions that Frank De Francisco has been at the hospital in ICU since Saturday evening . Most of te guys that know Frank , know his body does not take to kindly to anything from a scrape to a major injury . He was found to have a bad case of Pneumonia . I sure hope he gets well soon and is able to make the trip to Ky for our classic . I really would like to see him there . He and his partner did a really good job there last year and came in 11th pl. out of 296 boats ! Please keep him in your thoughts guys .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Frank is one of the nicest guys on the circuit. I wish him the best.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info Phil. Get well Frank....BD


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Frank is a super guy, they don't come any nicer. Our prayers are with you buddy.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you, Frank.

g


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Frank, I 've never met you, but your name pops up all the time on the site. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery!

Eric


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Any updates Phil? Can we send him some fishing flowers. Put some cranks and spinners on them. You fly I'll buy.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Update 
Frank was realeased to a regular room this morning , only to return to ICU this afternoon . He had a very bad reaction to the medication they gave him . As soon as he is stable in a regular room , I will be able to send him something from the guys .


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Get Well soon buddy. We need your entertainment at the ramp! See you on tthe water soon.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Quick update
Frank still remains in ICU . He is stable but they just dont want to chance releasing him back to a regular room as of yet .


----------



## Boomer (Apr 22, 2004)

My thoughs and prayers are with you. Get well soon



Rusty


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Frank had to have a tube inserted on Friday to remove the fluids off of his lungs . I have spoken to him and he isnt doing to good guys .  You could tell by the sound of his vioce that he was in very bad pain , exhausted and barely coheirent . Hang in there buddy we need ya to be able to go show us how its done in KY !


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Phil - Any word on the ol' boy?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

He's still in ICU this morning . He is starting to do a little better and the infection is starting to clear up . He may get to a regular room by the end of the week . I dont believe that he will be makeing it to Ky for the classic , but who knows , this man is a fighter !


----------



## KraZKeup (Mar 16, 2005)

I can't believe he's been in the hospital for 2 weeks!! I never got to know the guy very well this year, but from what I hear, he's a great guy, and from what I know, he's one of the best fishermen I've ever met. Get well soon and God be with you Frank!!!!

Keup


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Update
Frank was released from Icu and also released to go home late this evening . He seems to be doing ok but was waiting for his oxygen machine to arrive at his home . He really wants to get in shape to go to KY even if he cannot get any prefishin in . I hope he is well enough to get there .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good to hear he is home. Hope he gets well enough to go to Kentucky, he is a fun guy to be around.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Frank seems to be doing alot better . He has gotten outside a few times and got some fresh air . It is still up in the air if he is going to be able to go to the classic . I hope to see him there . Its all up to what the doc tells him tommorro . 

Im leaveing out to head to KY in a few so good luck to everyone that is in the classic , see ya there .


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Holy crap, I just stumbled across this thread. I've known DeFran since I was a kid. My thoughts and prayers, Frank. You are da'man and can beat anything. Whip this thing and get your butt back on the water!


----------

